# [du Lịch Nha Trang] Tất Tần Tật Các Bí Kíp Cho Chuyến Du Lịch Nha Trang Cực Kì Hấp Dẫn



## phuongpham (22 Tháng năm 2016)

Nha Trang từ lâu luôn là địa điểm hấp dẫn tuyệt vời cho du khách trong nước và quốc tế đến để tham quan, trải nghiệm và nghỉ dưỡng. Tọa lạc ngay bên bờ biển xinh đẹp cùng với quần thể các hòn đảo lớn nhỏ trong vịnh, Nha Trang có đầy đủ tiềm năng để phát triển thành một thành phố du lịch bậc nhất Việt Nam nói riêng và cả khu vực Đông Nam Á nói chung. Bằng chứng là trong những năm gần đây, nguồn đầu tư đổ về Nha Trang ngày càng nhiều, các nhà hàng sang trọng, các khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, khách sạn mọc lên ngày càng nhiều khiến cho diện mạo của cả thành phố thay đổi từng ngày theo chiều hướng tích cực. Trong một tương lai không xa, Nha Trang sẽ trở thành một thành phố cực kì sôi động với không chỉ là thế mạnh về du lịch mà còn các ngành dịch vụ khác.






Du khách đổ về Nha Trang ngày càng đông, do đó nhu cầu ăn uống, nghỉ dưỡng và du lịch khám phá là vô cùng lớn. Tuy rằng Nha Trang hoàn toàn có thể đáp ứng được tất cả các nhu cầu đó của du khách nhưng để thực sự trải nghiệm được những dịch vụ tốt nhất, khám phá được những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất, đẹp nhất thì còn phải cân nhắc lại. Bởi lẽ du khách thường chỉ đến Nha Trang trong một vài ngày, nếu không có những hướng dẫn viên hay dân địa phương chỉ dẫn thì rất dễ thất vọng khi không được trải nghiệm những thứ như những gì mình mong muốn khi đến đây. Các thông tin dưới đây sẽ vô cùng có ích để chuyến du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng tại Nha Trang của bạn trở nên cực kì thú vị:
*
Dành cho các bạn thích du lịch theo phong cách khám phá:*

*1. Du lịch biển đảo:*





Khi đến Nha Trang, bạn chắc chắn sẽ được giới thiệu đi tour 4 đảo ngay tại sảnh lễ tân khách sạn bạn ở. Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm của mình, bạn không nên chọn đi một lúc 4 đảo. Ấn tượng nhất trong tour 4 đảo này là lặn biển ngắm san hô. Nếu bạn chỉ muốn lặn ngắm san hô, bạn đặt thẳng một tour đi lặn ngắm san hô tại hòn mun. Dù chi phí sẽ đắt hơn ( khoảng 500k/người) so với đi tour 4 đảo nhưng dịch vụ bạn được hưởng sẽ vô cùng tuyệt vời. Bạn sẽ được các huấn luyện viên dạy lặn biển với bình Oxy và sẽ kèm bạn trong lúc lặn xem san hô. Những rặng san hô tại hòn Mun đẹp vô cùng với những đàn cá nhiều màu sắc. Chắc chắn đây sẽ là trải nghiệm không bao giờ quên trong cuộc đời của bạn. Bật mí là vé đi tour 4 đảo dù chỉ có tầm 200-300/người nhưng nếu cộng các chi phí tham quan, mua vé lên đảo thì cũng tầm 700k/người rồi mà chơi không đã lắm! 
















*2. Ăn uống:*

Nói một cách khách quan thì đồ ăn ở Nha Trang không phong phú như ở các thành phố lớn khác để cho du khách có thể lựa chọn. Đặc sản ở Nha Trang chủ yếu vẫn là hải sản tươi sống. Vì sao lại là hải sản tươi sống mà không phải là hải sản tươi? Bởi vì ở Nha Trang, khi vào quán ăn hải sản, du khách có thể vừa chọn những con cá, con tôm vẫn còn đang bơi lội trong các chậu nước, hồ nước để chế biến thành những món ăn thật ngon miệng. Nếu muốn ăn hải sản vừa rẻ, tươi và ngon thì bạn nên đến khu "thánh địa ăn uống" ngay khu vực gần tháp bà Ponaga. Chạy qua cầu Trần Phú khoảng 150m bạn sẽ thấy con đường nhỏ có rất nhiều quán bày bán hải sản ngay bên đường. Ở đây chế biến khá ngon mà giá cả phải chăng. Ăn hải sản xong bạn có thể đi dạo một vòng ngay trong khu này để kiếm các món tráng miệng cực ngon mà giá cực kì hạt dẻ.

Ngoài ra nếu bạn thuộc típ người dị ứng với hải sản hay ăn nhiều quá nên ngán, bạn có thể nếm thử một số món hiện nay cũng được xem là đặc sản của Nha Trang như sau:





Nem nướng Ninh Hòa: Thực ra không phải nem mà là thịt nướng cuốn với rau và ăn kèm với một nước sốt cực kì đặc trưng tạo nên toàn bộ hương vị của món ăn. Có 2 địa điểm bạn nên đến thử:

- Quán nem Ngọc Tiên – đường Lê Thành Phương gần ngã sáu Nhà thờ núi

- Quán nem Đặng Văn Quyên- đường Lê Lợi gần chợ Đầm.





*Bò Lạc cảnh:* Quán này lâu rồi, nằm ở số4 đường Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm. Quán này nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang về các món chế biến từ thịt bò, nhất là món bò nướng. Đây là địa điểm bạn cũng nên ghé thử sau những ngày ăn hải sản no nê trước khi về lại thành phố.





Đến Nha Trang, nếu bạn chưa thử qua các món bún, bánh canh cá dầm, bánh canh chả cá... thì bạn đã bỏ lỡ đi một loại đặc sản của Nha Trang. Vì là đặc sản nên hầu hết các đường ở Nha Trang đều có bày bán, tuy nhiên không phải chỗ nào cũng ngon nên sau đây là danh sách những quán uy tín, chất lượng đáng để cho bạn ghé thử:

-Quán bún cá Loan nằm trên đường Ngô Gia Tự (ngã ba Trịnh Phong)

-Quán bún cá Mịn ở đường Bạch Đằng

-Quán bún lá- cá dằm ở số 6 Hàn Thuyên

-Quán 5 Beo ở đường Phan Bội Châu (gần Chợ Đầm)

-Quán số 23 Yết Kiêu

*Dành cho những ai thích nghỉ dưỡng:*

Nha Trang là thiên đường cho những ai thích đi du lịch theo kiểu nghỉ dưỡng bởi nơi đây có khá nhiều resort cao cấp và luôn luôn đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của du khách. Ở Nha Trang có khá nhiều resort nổi tiếng như: Diamond Bay Resort & Spa, Mia Resort, Ana Madara, Amiana, Six sense, Fusion Resort,... tất cả các resort đều có những nét độc đáo và thế mạnh riêng nên tùy theo sở thích và nhu cầu mà bạn lựa chọn cho mình địa điểm nghỉ dưỡng thích hợp.

Trong các resort nói trên thì Diamond Bay Resort & Spa được xem là một trong những resort lớn và đẳng cấp đầu tiên tại Nha Trang. Resort này nằm trên trục đường từ Nha Trang đi sân bay Cam Ranh, nếu vào trung tâm thì chỉ mất khoảng 10 phút đi xe. Ấn tượng đầu tiên về resort này là có nó diện tích rất rộng và hệ thống phòng nghỉ khá ấn tượng với hàng trăm phòng được bố trí trong những căn Bungalow sang trọng, ấm cúng. 
















Không gian ở đây cực kì yên tĩnh thích hợp cho những ai muốn nghĩ dưỡng. Tiện nghi, dịch vụ ở đây rất ổn và khá chuyên nghiệp.










                                                         Hồ bơi cực rộng và đẹp





                                                                   Bãi biển trong resort
Đặc biệt, Diamond Bay Resort sở hữu đến 2 bãi biển riêng biệt, một cái nằm trong resort và một cái nữa nằm cách khoảng 700m. Bãi biển trong resort là bãi biển nhân tạo nên nước khá nông nhưng cát thì rất trắng mịn. Bãi biển này phù hợp với việc tắm nắng hay vừa uống một ly coctail thư giãn vừa ngắm biển. Bãi biển còn lại thì rất đẹp và là một địa điểm lý tưởng để tắm, bơi lội và chơi các trò chơi trên biển.





                                                      Bãi Nhũ Tiên cách resort 500m

Nói chung, tại vì mình đi rồi nên review một chút về Diamond Bay Resort cho những ai có ý định đi Nha Trang nghỉ dưỡng. Chứ thực tế thì Nha Trang có khá nhiều resort cũng hấp dẫn, thú vị không kém cho các bạn lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên thì mình vẫn khuyên các bạn nên chọn resort này bởi vì sự uy tín, chất lượng và giá cả hợp lý.

Chúc các bạn sẽ có chuyến du lịch thật tuyệt vời tại Nha Trang.


----------

